# Cycling, weight lifting, and running. How do you incorporate the 3?



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

I used to run a lot and do minor strength activity. Since I got my bike I have just about cut out running since I love cycling so much. In the past month I have started to work out quite a bit since I have a nice gym setup in the garage. I always try to weight lift before I ride my bike.


How do you guys moderate the 3? What's your routine? What works best for you? Do you do some on the same day or span it across days? Details! 

Thanks


----------



## Oldtrott (Jul 7, 2003)

*You can do it all...*

I run 5-6 days a week, cycle 4-5 days a week and lift 3 days a week...

Curent Schedule....

Mon a.m. - cycle 20+ miles with local group, in the p.m. - run 8

Tues a.m. run track - 8-10 miles, followed by weight workout

Weds a.m. cycle 20 followed by 4-6 mile run

Thurs a.m. cycle or run plus weights

Fri a.m. cycle 20 + run 6

Sat a.m. run 16-22, cycle 20, weights, core strength class

Sun ride 20-40 

For me (not for everyone), I find that the weight workout goes better after cardio - though depending on the volume of activity I may need to get some nourishment inbetween. There's no question that cycling and running have an effect on one another. Both stress the cardio but use different muscle groups. Over time, they compliment one another better. 

Since I live in a Northern Climate, my ratio of running to cycling changes quite a bit as the weather goes low. Two winters ago I was proud of running 15 miles when it was -15(F) -not counting wind chill - but of course, I saw 2 guys on roadbikes that day - then I didn't feel nearly as full of myself.

The thing is to build to whatever you want to do. I'm 51 - need more warm-up time than I used to for the muscles to be happy. That's important though even if you're a lot younger. I've gotten myself in trouble when I didn't warm-up properly.

Also, I much prefer riding on ultra hot days in the summer - but prefer the running as the temps plunge - for obvious reasons. Finally, friends are now getting into duathalons - where you can do both.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Pick a focus for that day.*



Christoff said:


> I used to run a lot and do minor strength activity. Since I got my bike I have just about cut out running since I love cycling so much. In the past month I have started to work out quite a bit since I have a nice gym setup in the garage. I always try to weight lift before I ride my bike.
> 
> 
> How do you guys moderate the 3? What's your routine? What works best for you? Do you do some on the same day or span it across days? Details!
> ...


It works best to have some sort of plan/goal for that day's workout. Is it a heavy strength day? Long ride day? Interval ride day? Spend your energy on what you want to do the best that day. For ex; If you want to get in a hard hill workout, do that first. Then later when you have recovered you could do a short upper body or core workout session if you want.

If you are doing a full-body weight workout (6-10 exercises that hit the major muscle groups) then you only need two good weight training days a week. Schedule them so you aren't doing a hard ride the next day.

Periodize your workouts over the year. In the colder season (if you have one where you are) when you can't log long miles, focus on weights and run if it's too wet/sloppy/cold to bike. Go lighter with the weights in summer when you are riding more. From May to September I do little weight training, and what lifting i do is primarily upper body, focusing on strength (2-3 sets, 4-6 reps, heavy weight). I do more leg work in the winter and alternate between endurance and strength.

Pick up a copy of Friel's cycling training book and/or trialthlon training book to get more ideas. Definatly worth the investment


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

ok, can we not say "different muscle groups" any more? Legs, is legs, is legs. It's the TYPE of muscle ACTION that changes, not the actual muscles being used. (cycling=concentric contractions, running=alternating concentric/eccentric, which is why running hurts more when you do do it regularly.)

Picking nits, I know....


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm 19 and I live in Southern California. So I can do all 3 year round. From what I've always known/read it's best to do cardio following a workout. How does everyone properly warm up before a ride or working out?


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

I ride so I don't have to run. I hope to become a more well-rounded athlete soon, but for now I'm super content to shoot for around 200 miles a week as my goal.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Derailer said:


> I ride so I don't have to run. I hope to become a more well-rounded athlete soon, but for now I'm super content to shoot for around 200 miles a week as my goal.



That's what happened to me. I was running a lot until I got my bike. I want to start running again so I can get the all around workout.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*There are two kinds of muscles.*



theBreeze said:


> ok, can we not say "different muscle groups" any more? Legs, is legs, is legs. It's the TYPE of muscle ACTION that changes, not the actual muscles being used. (cycling=concentric contractions, running=alternating concentric/eccentric, which is why running hurts more when you do do it regularly.)
> 
> Picking nits, I know....


There are also two kinds of fibers in any given muscle group, "fast twitch" and "slow twitch."

Fast twitch have explosive strength and rely on glycogen stores in them, not oxygen supplied by the blood. They're the "anaerobic" fibers. They're stimulated by weightlifting, grow big, and look great. But they have no endurance. Once the glycogen stores are used up, they have to rest and recover.

The slow twitch fibers are the ones that burn oxygen and deliver power for long periods, like in running and cycling. They're the "aerobic" muscles. They don't grow really big, but are smooth and lean.

Everyone has a combination, roughly 50-50 of each, but endurance athletes favor their slow twitch and weight lifters their fast twitch. You can see the difference even in cycling. Stage racers' legs have smooth, lean muscle mass. Track riders are bulked up with fast twitch for explosive accelerations and bursts of speed. Both muscle groups benefit overall fitness from being trained. Competitive cyclists need slow twitch for endurance and recovery on the bike. Weightlifting in the off-season is great for building explosive strength needed to respond to attacks and bridge gaps.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Little late on the posting but what the heck*

I'm lucky in that I work across the street from my gym, but my normal routine is running in the am (5:30 or for 3 miles) three days per week or so, lift weights M-F during lunch for one hour doing one body part per day (i.e. legs, arms, chest, etc.), ride the road bike Tues-Saturday and do a death ride on my mountain bike on Sunday to make sure I'm completely destroyed before doing no cardio on Monday. Seems to work for me. I used to concentrate more on my weight lifting but have changed my schedule around for the summer with a concentration on cardio. I've lost some muscle but only about 10% of my weight max. I've also lost 15 pounds since April and can see my abs again. I'm not racing, so for me I think I've found the perfect mix.


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

I think any kind of serious upper body weight lifting program will only hurt your cycling...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Dude...Your a freaking machine.*



Oldtrott said:


> I run 5-6 days a week, cycle 4-5 days a week and lift 3 days a week...
> 
> Curent Schedule....
> 
> ...


That's a serious schedule you got there.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Never seen any evidence of that except possibly in mountain experts*



FastFred said:


> I think any kind of serious upper body weight lifting program will only hurt your cycling...


Without sounding like I'm trying to flame you (honestly I'm not) I think that kind of reasoning is ridicoulous. Even a lot of the pro's do some upper body workouts. You use your upper body when you ride also. It's the type of lifting you chose to do. High intensity lower weight workouts that keep your muscle mass low but strength at a decent level is going to benefit you all around. You'll burn more calories keeping your body fat down for one thing and your posture, core strength, etc. will all benefit. Just keep it light but challenging. But to say it's going to hurt your cycling I think is misnomer. Just be careful on the type of lifting you do. No reason to pound out 250pound bench presses if you don't care (I do, but I'm a little vane and like the cut look I've got on my bod, but a lot of people can care less and that's fine) about being really strong in your upper body.

Also, depends on the type of cycling and how you live your life. I don't race and very few people I know do. My best friend is a triathelete and lifts on a regular basis between his riding, swimming, and running. He's 145 pounds at 5'8" and is a powerhouse compared to me. He can run ten miles without thinking about it, often places top five in his age and weight classes, and has great overall body strength. He lifts because it has greatly increased his overall abilities. Myself, I'm an adventure nut. I ride road around 150-200 miles a week, MTB once a week at around 20 miles in the Sierras, do trail running, mountaineering, climbing, diving, etc. The weights benefit me in almost everything I do. 

Anyway, to automatically say that weights hurt cycling I think is false, it all depends on what you are doing.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*It's all location, no kids, and a fitness nut wife*



dagger said:


> That's a serious schedule you got there.


I'm blessed with a terrific location, close proximity to work (seven minute commute unless I ride my bike and then it's something like twenty), and a wife that's as fanatical as me without any kids to worry about. Also my job allows me a lot of time as by regulation I can't work more than 40 hours per week in my agency.

I live in the Carson Valley just east of Tahoe. It's perfect. I can be on a road ride in ten minutes cruising along the Sierra Front at 20mph with no problem (unless there's a dreaded cross wind we get sometimes.). The typical route I take ends in a 1000' climb that actually loops back onto the more level route. I usually get 20-30 miles in on a ride with no problem. Weekends are great also as I can do a 50-70 mile with no problem and can chose between crossing over and climbing up into the Tahoe Basin or staying in the valley's down here where I can get more distance but without as many hill climbs. My house has a running trail across the creek so I can be running on it in the morning within a minute or so. I also live fifteen minutes from the Tahoe Rim Trail and can ride it ten miles south or north with no problem. On Sunday mornings I've pretty much got it to myself for the majority of it. Winters here are another story. I really have to rearrange myself. Lots of indoor trainer, spin classes, snowshoeing, backcountry mountaineering, that kind of thing. Skiing also of course. 

This week:

Monday: No aerobics. Weights at lunch for 1 hour. 
Tuesday: Run morning. Weights at lunch. 24 mile ride in evening.
Wednesday: Slept in. Weights at lunch. 20 mile ride in evening.
Thursday: Run in morning. Weights at lunch. My god was there a cross wind. 20 mile ride in evening.
Friday: Run. Weights at lunch. Group ride in evening. Should be 25 miles I hope.
Saturday: Riding my favorite loop. Start in Genoa, NV and loop around into Tahoe and back. Around 60 miles.
Sunday: Mountain biking rim trail on Tahoe’s northshore. 17 miles with 2500’ of climb.

One problem is I may be overtraining. I'm having a lot of difficulty sleeping and then staying awake during the day. I'm up to eating 3000-3500 or more calories a day and have still been dropping weight. I don't have much fat left to drop so this worries me a little. I'm also sick of eating so much healthy stuff all the time. Ugh.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Seasonal approach*

I run and ride all year. In the warmer months I ride more and in the colder months run more. I haven't done weight training much since my early 40's, when I did I'd work out for 60 to 90 minutes on days when I did a short run or ride. Triathlete style schedules with 2 workouts in a day and specific, complex combinations suck the fun out of exercise for me.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*The comment was regarding running and cycling using "different" muscles.*

And yes, I read the same textbook in school....


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Just ease into it.*



Christoff said:


> I'm 19 and I live in Southern California. So I can do all 3 year round. From what I've always known/read it's best to do cardio following a workout. How does everyone properly warm up before a ride or working out?


I used to start a weight lifting session by doing sit ups on the floor, legs bent, feet stuck under a radiator or bookcase, hands behind my head. Sit ups works all the muscle groups, at least isometrically, when you think about it. Do as many as you can, 25, 40, 60, 100. Stretch and relax just enough to catch your breath but not tighten up.

Then I'd do pushups, 3 or 4 sets of 10 reps. By then, I'd be pumped enough to do anything. Sometimes starting with squats and working from the legs up, other times starting with bench presses and working the way down to squats. Standard practice, working adjacent muscle groups more or less to exhaustion.

Probably because of my age, I never felt like doing cardio work afterwards. My energy levels always seemed too depleted. I'd just recover overnight and ride the next day. Almost always feeling together from the weight session, I could work the heart and lungs really well, attacking hills, doing sprints. I might recover another day, and then do a long steady tempo ride, getting the heartrate pretty high in an aerobic mode, but staying below lactate threshold. The following day, I'd be ready for weights again.

Now, I warm up on the bike, spinning easy gears for a few miles before ramping up to a bigger gear. If I don't, like when trying to keep up with some of the hotshot club riders who don't seem to have to warm up before the ride, my legs fill up with lactic acid and I never recover.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*riding and lifting..*

I started lifting weights to supplement my bike riding a couple of months ago. Weight lifting used to be my primary means of exercise. I don't have a very scientific approach. I try to ride 5/6 days a week and lift weights twice a week. One of the lifting days will be after I ride and one day will be lifting only. One day is complete rest. I only do weight lifting exercises for my upper body, using light weights and resting one minute between sets. The benefit I find with lifting is it helps my upper body positon. You don't have to lift, you can do plain old pushups, pull ups and sit ups. They will work fine. 

Of course all of us are different and have different goals. I also have a lot of free time as I'm retired.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Here is my routine.*

I cycle.
I see runners.
I hear about weight lifting.

No problems man.


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*Hmm..*

While overall strength/etc can certainly be beneficial, any kind of excessive upper body development that actually adds any significent mass/weight to the upper body won't be good for hill climbing. Sure maybe you can bench press a volkswagon, but that won't help you win the hill climb. 

Also on the cardio/weight which to do first. When I was doing both I found after at least some cardio I am more ready to go on the weights. 

I see too many people just get in there, do some real lame warmup then start lifting, which can in itself be a recipe for injury. At least with the cardio first you get the warm up for sure.


----------

